# Going lower on Coilovers and Cup Kits, at AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

This week only, H&R and Bilstein Coilovers and Cup Kits are 10% off, at AWE Tuning. And better yet, if you’re local to our headquarters, we’re also going to install them for 10% off labor. Yep, lower means lower. It’s the perfect way to improve handling, dial in your ride height, and one of the simplest ways to compliment AWE Tuning performance bits. Drop down to the newly updated Bilstein and H&R Catalogs for your Audi, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

There are only a few days left to go lower for lower at AWE Tuning. See what the specialists at AWE Tuning can do for your C5, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

We are now in the final days of special pricing on all Bilstein and H&R Cup Kits and Coilovers. Let the specialists at AWE Tuning help you go lower for lower, right here.


----------

